# Beach/rock rod



## punchanello

I was watching a fishing show and the presenter was using a 9 ft (maybe more) graphite rod for pegging small metals for bonito and salmon. It had a lot of the features and construction of your standard bream lure rod but with a longer butt.

Like any good fisherman I took an instant shine to it and added it to my wishlist. It looks like a nice option for going light on smaller pelagics.

Anyone know what this rod might be? Can't seem to find something similar online.


----------



## TheFishinMusician

ive got one of these. 
http://shakespeare.com.au/product/beach-elite/

goes good


----------



## BIGKEV

The shimano Aerowave graphite rods come with a 9ft version - 5-8kg rating throwing lures up to 90g. Not too pricey either.....


----------



## Guest

It might be a bit heavier than what you're looking for but the Penn Prevail rods are good for around the 60g mark. Nice and light, well made and have a good bit of grunt to them. I have seen mulloway to around the 10lb mark muscled up breakwalls on them.

If you are after a rock spinning rod can I make a couple of suggestions?
Look around the 10ft mark. Longer, you'll get more distance but also more fatigue. Think about the lure weight you'll be casting in blank selection rather than the line weight you want to use. Stay away from high modulous graphite. Rocks are a harsh mistress and will punish expensive gear badly. Lower modulous graphites are easier on the pocket and the heartstrings if everything goes bad. Highsticking is super easy to do when lifting fish on the rocks.

If you are going to get really excited about casting metals from terra firma on spinning gear, invest in a bike tube and make some finger stalls. Your index finger will thank you for it. Especially once you really start to get good at loading up your new rod. If you are doing it right, you should hear a crack as you release the line and it can rip the end off your finger.


----------



## Guest

Working out the size lure you wish to toss is critical to your final decision.. Then comes line class. One you know the lure weight range you wish to use and the weight of line you wish to use, walk into a large tack shop and start reading labels on rods. Talk with a lot of different tackle shop owners before making a decision.

Currently I spend about 20-30 hours per week tossing lures for Salmon off beaches. I now use an ancient ten-foot composite, stated to be medium taper but I suspect it is closer to fast taper. It is rated to toss 30-60 gram lures with 5-8kg line. With a Shimano 4000 size reel I toss a 40-50 gram plug out around 80-90 meters using 10lb Fireline and 25lb leader. I have another reel loaded with 15lb Tasline (SAS braid) that casts about 5 meters further. The main drawback is the weight of the rod. While not super heavy, it is far heavier than a graphite. A good session with my current setup lasts around 3 hours. I can go longer if the fish co-operate but the arms get very tired some days. A reason why you would choose a composite over carbon/graphite is reliability. A composite is highly unlikely to snap. I now regularly high-side my current rod without concern (albeit, my high-side is actually with the rod parallel or pointing down toward the sand).

I am sort of half-looking for a lighter rod that will toss a lure further but can't get a straight recommendation from anyone on what will give me the largest cast distance. Most tackle shop proprietors give a funny look when I say I reliably want 100 meters


> "do you know how far that is"


, they say - idiots! Generally, the recommendation is around 9 or 10 foot carbon/graphite but the same people tell me you can't cast further with a longer rod! In a Shimano outlet, the owner absolutely bewildered me with a range of rods from 8 to 10 foot. However, the rod that I currently use as a yardstick is the Shimano Starlo Classix 1062 Surf.
http://www.shimanofish.com.au/publi...index/products/rods/Beach/Starlo_Classix.html
The Starlo 1062 is rated for line and lure I use plus some either side. It is light, has about the right action and the price seems very reasonable. One significant drawback of this rod for lure fishing off the beach is that lack of a sandspike so you can spike the rod while releasing a fish, tying a lure, etc.

These sound good but you'd be lucky to get change from $400:
http://www.innovatorrods.com/nitro-surf.html

The Surf Assasin sounds about right for Salmon and I look forward to getting hold of one in a shop to see how it feels but suspect I will be buying a Starlo 1062 before the end of the year.


----------



## koich

The Tica Graphite Xtreme's if you can find one are exactly what you want.

They do a 3-5kg 9 foot casting rod that pairs perfectly with a 2500 ci4 stradic. I steal my old mans from time to time. Perfect for UL fishing for salmon/tailor/bonito off the beaches and rocks. I caught a pretty decent tealeaf trevally and a couple of good coral trout in fiji on it. They can handle quite a bit. I did get dusted straight into reef on bigger stuff, but I was only using 10lb line.

edit here- http://www.chsmith.com.au/Products/Tica ... n-Rod.html

They have cork handles now apparently.


----------



## BIGKEV

eric said:


> http://www.motackle.com.au/fishing/rods/t-curve-revolution-travel-inshore-3103355.html
> 
> I like things that pack up small.


Hitting the like button on this one


----------



## vikodin

I just went through the whole process and came up with the prevail http://pennfishing.com.au/product/prevail/ , its a 8-12kg rod, has fuji K guides and a long butt.
Not bad for a rod that i bought for $165 from my local tackle shop.

Reel seat is the only unknown with it really, but tried the same reel on it in store and felt secure and sturdy enough.
Matches up really well with my Daiwa Ballistic 4000

I plan to use this for Land based mullaway, snapper + rock and beach casting.

Some other rods that i looked at were the
T-curve http://www.rayannes.com.au/daiwa-shiman ... -from-189/
Lateo http://daiwafishing.com.au/lateo-pirates/
Veritas http://www.fishingwholesalers.com.au/ab ... rod-6-8kg/


----------



## rik

Hey mate,

I love this style of fishing, partly because I grew up as a beach and rock fisherman, and I find myself roughly 40kms apart from my yak so it is easy to slip down to the beach and have a flick in the afternoon. I currently have two 9ft setups, why two you ask? well the first one I bought and the 2nd one was purely for a trip to Canada I recently took and I wanted a travel sized rod I would have some use for afterwards. I flix plastics, slugs, and hardbodies(poppers) with them and love it. Anyways I have:

Samaki Allure 902 8-20lb casts weight 10-35grams paired with a Ecooda Havok 4000 w/20lb Sunline Super Pe.

Shimano Raider II Inshore Travel Rod 904 4-7kg 10-35g paired with a Shimano Aernos 4000 w/15lb Sunline Super Pe and 10lb Fins on the spare spool.

Both rods are brilliant to use, both light in hand, things you need to take into consideration is the reel and rod weight as you can expect to be casting 100 or 200 times in a session and maybe a good drag and I personally went for the 4000>3000 for the extra line incase I get a hold of a Mulloway.

There is nothing better than loading up the backpack and heading out on the beach for 4 or 6 hours.


----------



## Slazmo

I was going to buy a LOX 2pc Beach Spin and couldnt find one - got sold on the Shimano SSV Sonic V2 9' - 2pc graphite 902 Shore Spin, All under $90. Which I believe is the same as the Jewel rod itself - but made specifically for B.C.F. Its a pure carbon look with no paint work and simply bound in sinver and black - it also has those Shimano Sea guides which state to be Zironia inserts - similar to the Silicone Carbide in strength - the line I use flows over these smoothly! No tangles to date!

Have put my Sustain 5000 FG onto it and run 30lb - can cast a 20gr lure a heck of a way and a 40gr so far I couldn't see where it landed. Looking to run maybe 15lb in the future from that rod and cant wait to do it!

Awesome rod for the price paid, looked at the Penn however was dubious about that reel seat and the heat shrink grips. Penn rods haven't been a solid performer in the past with me - nor have the reels. :?

Other than that see how you go?


----------



## punchanello

Thanks for all the brilliant advice folks. I actually think know what I'm looking for now!


----------



## rik

I actually went out last weekend when the swell was calm and picked up 3 tailor and 2 flathead on soft plastics off the beach, good fun.


----------



## paulo

Just wanted to say thanks for this thread. I came across it from a google search whilst looking for a 9' beach rod to toss smaller lures. Yet again I find the most informative, in depth discussions on the web, about gear not used on a yak, here on this site. Well done everyone for sharing.

I have a 7' and an 11' Starlo stick and didnt particularly want another. The rod butt lengths are generally too long for my hobbits's arms and constant high speed retrieval can get uncomfortable. I had settled on a lox 9' but they are hard to find and pricey. Experience has shown me 10' is at the outer limit of comfort for me to cast hours on end. My 10' rod is 60-100gms and whilst it casts big slugs well, its glass and not good on poppers you need to bloop. Fine for skipping ones. I had cut 6" off the timber handle of this rod when I first got it and always wanted it to be a touch shorter again. I was after something I could cast for hours and send lightly weighted pillies, small minnow, slugs and poppers out a mile from the beach and fight a decent fish without the fatigue.

I also like things that fold up small, so went for the Shimano Raider II Inshore Travel Rod 904 4-7kg 10-45g. The 9'6" daiwa lateo at 7-35g was closer to what I was after in cast weight but could only find it in the mid $200s and was keen to get the length down to 9'. No doubt it is a far superior rod to the Raider and it was a toss of the coin between the raider and the 4 piece tcurve with 15-50g cast weight at $189 plus delivery fro Mo's. In the end using a $5 coupon and plus $10 delivery, @ $127 and with a lure cast range closer to what I wanted, I went for the Raider. I weighed all the lures and plastics I was interested in casting and most are between 12 and 18g so I felt it was important to get the lower cast weight down to 10g or less. This and price pretty much saw me exclude the tcurve in the final analysis.

It arrived in 2 days and feels quite nice for the price. Fits together well and the joins feel snug. I have cast the top section of two piece beach rods away, got snagged and lost the top half before. I usually give each section a little nip down after every 20 or so casts these days if the action isnt too hot. Three joins to attend to on a 4 piece.

I will use 8lb on a 3000 reel this weekend at Double Island but with the money saved on the rod, I bought a daiwa Aird 4000 with a spare spool for $99 delivered. At 345g it should be perfect for extended sessions. Given the 9 bearings + 1 roller bearing and 6kgs of drag, I cant work out why these are so cheap. They have a lot of other higher end daiwa reel features as well. I plan to run 10lb on the Aird 3500 size spare spool for the beach and 15 or 20lb on the 4000 size spool that can double as a longtail capable reel on the yak. Guess Ill find out why they are cheap when I hook up.


----------

